# Truma 603 E waterless heating?



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I have just drained out all the water in preparation for the winter as we are not going away this year, but I would still like to keep the heating going when it gets really cold, has anyone done this with the Truma 603 E? I'm sure I have seen that this possible in one of the instruction books but I'm darned if I can find it now.
Gary


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Gary,

I assumed they all worked ok without the requirement for water. Mine does.

open this link


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

agree with BillC
have one and used it without water

handbook says 
The heater can be operated even if the boiler hasn’t been filled

Paul


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks both.
I thought I had seen it somewhere.
Gary


----------

